# Syntherol Arm Log on trt



## Elvia1023 (Oct 16, 2017)

Well not really trt but only 200mg test e per week. My plan is to grow on that dose over the next few months. I will be adding other aids in such as lr3, slin, hgh, des etc. I will need those other aids if I want to progress. The best I could do on the test only would be to basically maintain. I want to grow but stay relatively lean. That way when I blast again next year I should respond great to the added drugs. My diet will be 95% very clean and I will up my calories quite a lot so that way I can start dieting on the most calories possible next year.

I will start syntherol with 1ml in both bi-cep heads and 1ml in my tri-cep. I have no set plan other than to progressively increase the dose over time. I will dose my syntherol at least eod. I just had some before pics taken and will post them in the following post. I will post regular pics to show any changes made. Most of my arms injects will be with slin pins but I will rotate with other size pins.

My training will be as heavy as possible on my main lifts. Although I will be training each body part twice in rotation and the 2nd time of each will be more of a pump workout and no more than 2 exercises per body part. For heavy days I will perform 2-4 exercises and working sets for each of those exercises. 

I personally don't believe in set routines as I like to listen to my body. I will have a set split but I don't place each training day on specific days of the week. So I will just go through my 5 training days and that could be me training 3-6 days per week. Although my issue is going to the gym too much so I will make sure I have the needed recovery. 

I decided to incorporate pump style training for certain body parts mainly due to what I have experienced over the last few weeks. I have been on 200mg test for over 1 month and can notice a slight difference whilst training compared to my blast. If I put everything into a major body part I simply don't have the energy to do the same for another larger body part in the same session. So I will stick to 1 body part each day beyond complete failure and most of the other stuff will be pump/volume work. I 100% know adding in other parts will add to my results but I know I can't be training 100% for multiple body parts every day.

Besides this being an arm log the body part I want to improve the most training wise is my back width. That way when I diet down next year the added growth only adds to things when I have a much smaller waist. For the next few months I won't look my best but I am setting myself up to look my best ever next year. My training split will be:

Chest (heavy), tri-ceps and rear delts (mix of weights).

Quads (heavy), hamstrings and calves.

Back (heavy), chest (pump), biceps.

Shoulders (heavy) tri-ceps and quads (pump).

Hamstrings (heavy), calves and Back Width (Heavy)


Not all secondary body parts will be light weight. I will rotate things and go on how I feel that day. Most of my arms stuff will be higher rep as I believe limbs generally respond better to higher reps. Although it's in my nature to push things so nothing is a given. I don't plan to spend more than 1 hour in the gym at any given day.

At the moment I have a few other aids to play with during the next few months. I plan to incorporate igf-1 (both DES and LR3) during this cruise. I will be using 2iu HGH throughout the duration and also different insulin doses. At the moment I am dosing 5IU humalog pre workout and I plan to keep the doses low. I also have 10mg ACE-031 to experiment with. Plus 2 tubs of X-Factor (arachidonic acid) I will be adding in approx 1 month.

I cut on my last blast and here is where I ended up...




up load pictures




up load pictures

I injured my knee quite badly and couldn't train my legs for over 1 month but it feels ok now. I will also be using some healing peptides soon to help in that regard. I have been crusing for about 1 month and things are good. I had a deload period but been pushing the weights again so it's time to begin. Sorry for the long post but wanted to get the details in for before I start.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Oct 16, 2017)

I am crap at posing so will just post a bunch of pics to show where I am starting at. My bi-ceps can look good at certain angles but in a front bi-cep pose they don't so I hope to change that. I have some bottles left so I figured arms are easy so it should be a fun log. I have injected my calves in the past with great results but they are much harder to do.

I need a better tape measure but the starting measurement is about 18 inches. I am 6ft 2 and have long arms so it can be hard to make them huge. I have no set goal it's mainly how they look but 20 inches would be nice.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Oct 16, 2017)

Not sure why they have come out sidewards  They were taken before about an hour after a chest and quad workout. My joints always feel drier when I come off all year or lower the dose significantly. But they are starting to feel good so I have upped the weights. 

I put everything into training before and was happy as I got 7 reps with 4 plates a side on Decline Smith Presses. My working set was a drop set so I done that then put it down to 2 plates a side and got 24 reps with that. I did have the safeties on so the final 7 or so reps were from dead weight and I love the way they feel. I also failed on some standing cable crossovers for 11 reps and then with machine presses for 10 reps. My plan is to just train brutally for the foreseeable time then take a deload when I need it.

I actually tried some viagra pre workout before. I have never responded well to it so haven't used it for years. My mate has got me a bunch of different brands so I figured I would try them out. I dosed 100mg pre workout tonight with my pre workout powder. I felt a bit weird walking to the gym and could feel a pressure in my head. I got in the changing rooms and noticed I was bright red. I also had a hard on the entire training session  I need to try it again but quite honestly 90% of the pump from it felt like it went downstairs! I use tadalafil (5-20mg) pre workout and love the pumps and vascularity from it. I have a few brands to try so the viagra experiment will continue but 100mg is definitely too much 

I start my training plan now. Well it looks like I will start with the back day and that should be tomorrow. I will start my syntherol injections tomorrow (pre workout).


----------



## AGGRO (Oct 17, 2017)

Following


----------



## Elvia1023 (Oct 19, 2017)

So many updates so I will do them in stages. I done my first set of injections at 1ml per site. For me I started with 1ml in my lateral head (tri-cep) and 1ml in both the inner and outer heads of the bi-cep. I will inject the long head of the tri-cep 2moro as well as my bi-ceps again. So for day 1 it was 3ml in each arm and no pip whatsoever so a good start.

My training has been brutal and I feel good. Yesterday I trained back, chest (pump) and bi-ceps...

Warm up with db's.
Machine Lat Pulldown... 4 warm up sets and 1 working set.
Pull Up machine... 2 warm up sets and 1 working set.
Barbell Rows on Flat bench elevated on 2 Reebok steppers... 3 warm up sets and 1 working set.
T-Bar Row... 3 warm up sets and 1 working set.
Low Cable Back Rows... 1 warm up set and 1 working set.
Flat Bench DB Flyes... 4 sets of 15 slow reps going up in weight.
High Cable Chest Presses... 4 sets of 15 reps going up in weight.
Cable (2 handles) Bi-cep Curls... 2 sets of 20 reps.
Preacher EZ Bar Curls... 3 warm up sets and 1 working set.
DB Hammer Curls... 1 working set.
Preacher Curl Machine... 1 working set.
Back Stretches and Rumble Rolling.

Earlier I trained Shoulders, Tri-ceps and Quads (pump)...

Warm Up with db's. 
Standing Barbell Press... 5 warm up sets and 1 working set.
Standing DB Lateral Raises (arms bent)... 3 warm up sets and 1 working set.
Seated DB Lateral Raises (straight arms)... 1 warm up set and 1 working set.
Barbell Upright Rows... 3 warm up sets and 1 working set.
EZ Bar Front Raises... 1 working set.
Machine Shoulder Press... 1 warm up set and 1 working set.
Unilateral Tri-cep Cable Pushdowns... 2 sets of 15 reps for each arm.
Smith Close Grip Bench... 4 warm up sets and 1 working set.
Standing Overhead Tricep Extensions (EZ Bar)... 2 warm up sets and 1 working set.
Bodyweight Tri-cep dips... 1 working set.
Leg Extensions... 5 sets of 20 reps going up in weight.
Horizontal Leg Press... 1 set of 50 reps.
Leg/Back Stretches and Rumble Rolling.

I literally decided my training split when writing my first post and looking at it I missed bi-ceps for a 2nd weekly workout. So I have decided to put them in on the 5th day in the rotation. I will do 1 bi-cep and 1 forearm exercise that day. So my split will look like...

Chest (heavy), tri-ceps (pump) and rear delts (mix of weights).

Quads (heavy), hamstrings (pump) and calves (heavy).

Back (heavy), chest (pump), biceps (heavy).

Shoulders (heavy) tri-ceps (heavy) and quads (pump).

Hamstrings (heavy), calves (pump), back width (heavy) and bi-ceps (pump).


----------



## Elvia1023 (Oct 19, 2017)

Here is a pic from my first set of injections. 6 x 1ml syntherol for my bi-ceps and tri-ceps. I started with 2ml in each bi-cep and 1ml in each tri-cep but that will change. As I mentioned above the injections were easy. The worst thing that can happen is hitting a nerve but hopefully I don't do that for a long time. 

I will be getting more slin pins for future injections as I didn't realize how few I had left. For now I am using standard 3ml syringes with 26G 5/8 pins and they are ideal. My arms felt instantly pumped post injection. It's such a weird (good) feeling that you don't expect before trying this stuff.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Oct 19, 2017)

Here is my latest order and some things I will experiment with over the next few months...






I am going to start IGF-1 DES tomorrow intra workout. I am thinking 50mcg in each hamstring as that is the main body part for the day. Pre workout I dose all my hgh and slin for the day which is 2iu hgh and 5iu humalog. I will start Gaspari's Size On intra workout soon too. I will have to add some vitargo, aminos and a few bits to it but it should make a great combo.

The ACE-031 I will leave until sometime next week an dose it at 5mg and see how I am and maybe just do the other 5mg straightaway. My knee has been hurting a little recently so I know it's still not 100%. So from tomorrow I will be dosing BPC-157 into it.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Oct 19, 2017)

I also just want to add I am just really open and like to post details so include pics of everything I am taking. I rep for Genotec but none of that stuff is from him. So I am not promoting DES, LR3, BPC etc as he doesn't even sell them. I order it through a friend so I can't get anyone else this stuff. I just mention this as guys have been pm'ing me for my source. There are plenty of good sources these days for this sort of stuff. Obviously the syntherol is from synthetek though. Thanks


----------



## Elvia1023 (Oct 21, 2017)

I have just destroyed chest. I put everything into my working sets. When I dropped my aas my strength went down but on 200mg test it is good and increasing so I am happy. I managed 10 reps with 4 plates a side on decline Smith presses. I trained chest (heavy), tri-ceps (pump) and rear delts (mixed)...

Warm up with db's.
Decline Smith Presses...  7 warm up sets and 1 working set of 10 reps with 4 plates a side. I then rested about 40 secs and got 25 reps with 2 plates a side.
Pec Deck... 3 warm up sets and 1 working set of 12 reps.
Machine Chest Press... 1 warm up set and 1 working set of 10 reps.
Tri-cep Rope Extensions... 3 sets of 20 reps going up in weight.
Tri-cep Underhand One Arm Extensions... 2 sets of 15 reps for each arm.
Overhead EZ Bar Tri-cep Extensions... 1 set of 15 slow reps.
Tri-cep Dip Machine... 1 set of 15 reps.
Standing Cable Rear Delt Flyes... 3 sets of 15 reps going up in weight.
Seated Bent Over DB Rear Delt Raises... 5 sets of 15 reps going up in weight.
Back Stretches and Rumble Rolling.

Yesterday I trained hams, calves, back width and bi-ceps. More of the same and I went heavy on hamstring lying leg curls and seated leg curls. I finished with a tri-set of seated leg curls, kettlebell stiff leg deadlifts and a static hold on the seated leg curl machine. I can't go really heavy on stiff leg deadlifts so I play about with intensity techniques. For calves I done sets of 20 slow reps with decent weight on horizontal calf presses and very high reps for db tibialis raises. Back width was pulldowns and pull ups. Bi-ceps/forearms was one armed preacher curls and some barbell wrist curls.

I started my tb-500 and bpc-157 yesterday. I just decided to dose 1mg tb-500 per day and 500mcg bpc-157 in my knee. I felt really off post dosing and light headed etc. Anyway today I tweaked my middle trap which is a reoccuring thing. Not sure how but I felt it after my working set for decline presses. I think it may have been when I tried to get up from the decline bench. Anyway I had my gf inject my middle trap with bpc this time. It was the first time she has ever done that but it was fine. I decided to wait between injections to find out which one made me feel off the day before. After 10 mins I dosed 1mg tb-500 sub-q and within a few minutes I felt bad. I done this post workout so I was more sensitive in many ways. Within a few minutes I had a massive head rush and felt so tired. I literally felt like I was going hypo (badly) so I had my post workout meal and lay on my bed for about 20 mins until it passed. So I will definitely dose it after a meal next time and obviously monitor things as the effects were very powerful. I only have enough for 10 days but may buy more (different brand).

Today was also the first time I have dosed IGF-1 DES. I am going to stick to 50mcg bilaterally. Today I done 50mcg in each pec but for the first time done it pre workout. I wanted to see how I reacted first and I was fine. From tomorrow I will dose it intra workout. I can't say much yet due to other compounds but I had the most ridiculous upper body pump an felt incredible whilst training. But I have been experimenting with PDE5 inhibitors recently and today was 20mg vardenafil pre workout. I will post more on that later but obviously that could have been a big factor in the fullness/pumps. I will test DES with no pre workout or PDE5 inhibitor some days to better access things. But so far things are going good and I feel like I can grow well on 200mg test with the other elements added.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Oct 22, 2017)

Today is an off day from the gym. Obviously growth happens in recovery and I always say if gaining size 3-4 days per week is great. But I feel good and am flying and love training everyday so it's been an effort to not train today. I think my head (cns) needs a break more than my body.

This combo of BPC-157 and TB-500 is incredible. I can't say what % is coming from each one but I am amazed. I tweaked my middle trap which is reoccuring and has happened over 20 times. It always takes about 3-7 days to get better... literally everytime. I done it yesterday and post workout had my gf inject 500mcg BPC in my middle trap and I done 1mg TB-500 sub-q in my hip. Today it's gone which is bizarre as last night my back was hurting quite a bit and more than most times in the past. I have used TB-500 in the past (not much) and the general recovery was amazing. Obviously if you're injured no matter where you inject tb-500 your body should send it to the injured area. It's just a shame these peps can cost so much but I may look at keeping one in most of the year.

*PDE5 Inhibitor Experiment* 

I am experimenting with PDE5 inhibitors pre workout now. Not everyday but so far I have used 3 brands. Over the years I have used many pharm grade and UG brands and the quality is mixed. The best ones I have used have been UG. I have used many different brands of tadalafil/cialis. Tadalafil is an incredible drug due to the pumps, vascularity, blood pressure effects and of course for the bedroom. A low dose (5-10mg) I think is a great addition to blasts for so many reasons. Sildenafil/Viagra I haven't used much as the few brands I tried gave me bad side effects such as facial flushing, runny nose, feeling very hot etc. However, I decided to give it another try as it's been years since I last tried it. Vardenafil/Levitra I don't have much experience with but when I tried it was great and the side effects weren't that bad. Here is what I have at the moment...

- Sildamax Sildenafil Citrate 100mg tabs by Argon India Limited
- Sildenafil Citrate 100mg tabs by Alpha Pharmaceuticals India
- Cockfosters 100mg tabs by Shree Venkatesh India 
- Kamagra (sildenafil) 100mg effervescent tabs by Ajanta Pharma Limited India
- Tadalafil 20mg tabs by Shree Venkatesh India
- Valetra Vardenafil 20mg tabs by Shree Venkatesh India

Ok so all of them are from India which I didn't realize until now 

I will go through what I have found so far. Please note other aids would have been used such as pre workout powder and lr3 or des so these reviews are not fully vaildated. Although I know how many things feel and I am mainly going on side effects as they are all good minus the side effects.

Cockfosters 100mg tabs by Shree Venkatesh India... very fast acting and I felt like 90% of the pump went down stairs  I felt really hot and my face was red but they still felt ok. But these are definitely more suited for the bedroom if you want to use them for that.

Kamagra (sildenafil) 100mg effervescent tabs by Ajanta Pharma Limited India... I decided to dose half a tab as these are easy to snap in half and 100mg (above) was too high of a dose. Firstly the taste is horrible but meant to be orange flavour. Thïs felt good and more of the same as above but less pronounced and great for fullness/pumps. I need to experiment more with half a tab as 50mg seems to be a good dose for viagra pre workout.

Tadalafil 20mg tabs by Shree Venkatesh India... I love tadalafil and these are good ones. Great pumps and added vascualrity and all overall good feeling. Interestingly my nose starting running a but which I don't usually get from tadalafil but it wasn't bad. For me tadalafil is superior to viagra for running on cycles simply down to the much longer active life and only needing to dose it eod.

Valetra Vardenafil 20mg tabs by Shree Venkatesh India... these were great. Felt very similar to tadalafil. Very impressed so I will experiment with them more. These are active for upto about 8 hours so much shorter than tadalafil but a little longer than sildenafil. Therefore for guys who don't response well to viagra but would like a shorter acting product these could be ideal for you.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Oct 22, 2017)

I have been easing into my syntherol injections. This is the approach I prefer. Sure I could bang in 3 ml per spot and do it everyday for a short period and explode in size but probably lose it very fast. I like to do small amounts over longer periods and obviously train as hard as I can a long the way. 

I just done another set of injections. My arms feel amazing and super pumped. This time I done 1.1ml in 4 spots in each arm. I started with my tri-ceps and done the lateral and long heads for each. After they were done I uploaded the syringes again to do my bi-ceps and the inner and outer heads of each. My tri-ceps felt like they were sticking out almost after injections. This is why when guys mention about the mind muscle connection and using syntherol (or any injection). I know when I pin my lats with igf-1 I can really concentrate on my lats more effectively. In simple terms it makes you feel that particular muscle more.

All the injections went in easy. There was a lot of blood that came out from my right tri-cep long head injection but no pain. My arms feel very full and hard now. Yesterday I could feel the tightness in my arms more so it's always good to stretch and loosen the muscle when you can.

If you noticed what I wrote about the syringes that's just to save money. Using 8 syringes for 8 injections is a waste for me as I pay a fair amount for them. This brings me onto another thing it's always great to have some loading pins for syntherol. So a big G such as 21 so you can upload it very quickly into the syringes. I have ordered more but never realized I had none so just have 26G. It doesn't take long at all but with 8 injections it can add up. So I used 4 syringes and 1 needle for uploading and obviously new needles for every injection so 9 needles in total (8 inj and 1 upload). I done my tri-ceps first then refilled the 4 syringes to do bi-ceps.

I should add when I use 26G with 3ml syringes I do have to push the plunger hard so you may prefer using a 25G. I like to use the smallest needle possible. With 1ml syrines any needle is fine though.


----------



## striffe (Oct 23, 2017)

Great log so far. I might copy your training split. I train about 5 days per week so it would fit well.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Oct 23, 2017)

striffe said:


> Great log so far. I might copy your training split. I train about 5 days per week so it would fit well.



Thank you. Please do. Even if you trained 4 days per week you can do what I do and just do the 5 days in a row regardless of time. It looks like I will be training about 6 days per week myself. I will lower than after about 1 month though to about 4 days to allow more recovery. Right now I just want to hit it hard


----------



## Elvia1023 (Oct 23, 2017)

My arms felt a little tighter today but not uncomfortable. My right hand felt a little numb and not sure if that is due to the hgh or perhaps some oil pressing against a nerve. It's probably the hgh as my hand aches when I hold my gym back and has done for weeks (before syntherol).

I trained legs today and it was good. Although my knee has been hurting so I know it hasn't fully recovered from when I dislocated my knee cap about 2 months ago. I injected 1mg tb-500 sub-q in my hip and 500mcg BPC-157 in my knee cap post training to help matters. 

My 2nd day is listed as quads, hams and calves but I also included hips and glutes and changed the order around. I also tried IGF-1 DES at 50mcg bilaterally for the first time intra training.

Warm up with light weight leg extensions and seated leg curls.
Seated calf raises using the lying leg curls machine and a Reebok stepper... 5 warm up sets (hard sets) and 1 working set. I supersetted the working set with horizontal leg press calf press (wide feet) to failure.
DB Tibialis Raises... 1 warm up set and 1 working set.
Lying Leg Curls... 4 warm up sets of 20-12 reps. Then 1 set of 21's (7/7/7). Then 1 working drop set that consisted of 3 drops going down in weight as usual. The 4th drop was with light weight but just partial reps at the top of the movement. Then for the 5th drop I upped the weight a lot and done partial reps at the bottom of the movement.
Barbell Stiff Leg Deadlifts... 2 sets of 20 reps.
Machine Glute Raises... 3 warm up set and 1 working set for each side.
Leg Extenstion... 3 sets of 15 slow reps then I injected my IGF-1 DES in my quads and done another 3 sets of 15 slow reps.
Smith Squats... 5 sets of 15-10 reps going up in weight every set.
Smith Leg Press... 4 warm up sets and 1 working set.
1 working giant set of leg extensions, walking lunges, kettlebell squats and horizontal leg press. This killed me and I had to lie on the floor for about 2 mins after. The leg extensions were to a bad burn but not complete failure. The walking lunges were to complete failure. The kettlebell squats for 20 reps then as many reps as possible with the full weight rack on the hoz leg press (I got about 17).
Back and Leg Stretches.

As you can see I use a lot of techniques for ultimate intensity as I can't squat or stiff leg deadlift to failure with very heavy weight (my lower back). My right knee was hurting with 1 first set of Smith quads with 5kg a side  It was quite bad but I carried on but this movement simply doesn't feel right for me. I went up to 30kg a side and I didn't want to risk doing more. For the Smith leg presses my knee and obviously back felt fine so I went up to 6 plates a side for those. My problem with that is not the weight but my feet hurt bad but I still got 27 reps. I use Ryderwear trainers so they are good to wrap around the bar but they don't support your feet at all. I wish my gym had a vertical leg press with Platform and I could go much heavier and really abuse myself 

I had a great pump all the way through but the DES didn't make me feel any different. I hope it is good quality but as I stated no real difference in how I felt. Their LR3 was ok but nothing great so maybe this is the same. I won't judge DES properly until I try a different brand. I will keep doing it intra training and see if that helps my progress. I used a glasses case for my DES so no worries about the plunder being pushed with it in your bag etc.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Oct 24, 2017)

Things are good. My arms are alittle sore but nothing bad. They feel constantly pumped up which is nice. I will post some updated pics on the weekend but just cruising a long now. I had a day off after training legs but just trained back (heavy), chest (pump) and bi-ceps (heavy). I got to the gym when it was busy and saw a barbell free so started there so the opposite of what I usually do.

Barbell Partial Deadlifts... 5 sets of 15 reps with pauses at the bottom going up in weight every set. As many know my lower back is not good so I wasn't going for huge lifts but went up to 2 plates a side with pauses and they felt good but definitely not safe so I didn't go any heavier. They hit my lower back good though so that's all I wanted.
Seated Cable Rows... 5 warm up sets (25 to 8 reps) and 2 working sets... 1 set pulled low for 9 reps and 1 set pulling to my chest for 10 reps.
Low Pulley Cable Rows... 2 warm up sets and 1 working set of 24 reps.
Machine Row (pulling very high)... 3 warm up sets and 1 working set of 13 reps.
Lat Pulldown... 2 warm up sets and 1 working set of 10 reps.
Cable Crossovers... 4 sets of 20 reps going up in weight every set. Each set consisted of 10 reps stood under the bar with head down with cables coming downwards (like MM pose). Then 10 reps stood in front in a more traditional style with cables coming from the sides (like hugging someone).
Machine Presses... 4 sets of 15 reps going up in weight using a partial range of motion to take away tri-cep and delt activation. 
Plate Hammer Curls... 2 sets of 20 reps.
One armed DB Curls... 4 sets of 5 reps for each arm with no rest in between (just rotating arms) going up to 25kg db's.
DB Hammer Curls... 1 working set of 17 reps.
Preacher Curl Machine... 2 sets of 15 reps for each arm then 1 final working set with both arms for 12 reps.
Back stretches and Rumble Rolling.

I took too much pre workout today and it left me out of breath all through training but I carried on. I won't make that same mistake again. I have ate a lot since training and probably about 2500 calories in 4 hours and 4 meals. I injected 500mcg BPC-157 in my knee cap post training and 1mg TB-500 in my hip. Again really strong off feeling from the TB-500 but I had my chicken and rice post workout meal just after so that helped.

I haven't shaved in over a week so it's definitely offseason mode now  2moro will be Shoulders (heavy), Tri-ceps (heavy) and Quads (pump).


----------



## Elvia1023 (Oct 25, 2017)

I just done another set of syntherol injections. For me my arms are looking really big. I am surprised by things as I haven't been using it daily. They are also more vascular which I always notice when I start syntherol. I have been using PDE5 inhibitors recently so they will add a lot to things but I haven't used one in a few days and again I notice it every time. The injections went in easy so no blood at all. One thing is I did struggle to get the oil in with my right tri-cep at the back but that won't be an issue when I get smaller syringes. As I push in fairly hard the injections leave a mark but not from the needle but the plastic behind it. 

Training has been great recently and I am feeling strong. I am actually surprised and I think this hgh and pep combo is helping big time. Geno's test is always gtg and is a given. I haven't used hgh consistently and I think even this 2iu daily is really helping out. I plan to stay on it for 6 months+ so I am hoping things carry on the way they are going. I still have the ace-031 to experiment with (I hope it does something) but right now I don't see the need in adding it as things are really good. I am softer but I have been eating a lot of nut butters so I will calm that down but not too much as I happy with the results so far on this cruise.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Oct 26, 2017)

I will post some pics on the weekend. Today has been a rest day as I know I have been overdoing things recently. I took some supplements today and within a few minutes felt ill. I think it maybe the carditone I use and as my stomach was empty I felt it so much more. Weird one as every supplement I took I have been on for over a few months and the same brands and no issues in the past. My body defitely needed the rest today and I should get lot's of sleep tonight. I will be fresh for tomorrow and ready to hit hamstrings etc very hard.

Yesterday I trained shoulders, tri-ceps and quads (pump). Really pushed it on the shoulders and only got 5 reps for my working set on behind the neck Smith shoulder presses and 6 reps for standard ones. I really pushed everything and it felt good but I know I have to be careful. I finished with multiple sets of unilateral leg extensions (light weight) really focusing on my outer quads.

I received my Enhanced Athlete order today. I will start some GW-50156 2moro at 10mg. I figured it would give me a boost in endurance when cruising and I will just use a low dose. If it helps my HDL levels then great. I have slin pills I will use before larger carb meals too. Plus their new preworkout powder I will try 2moro as well. I added some ostarine but will use that next year.

I am in two minds when to experiment with the ACE-031. I am thinking on Monday but I may leave it another week.

My new training split feels good. It covers all bases and I take time off when I need it. I may add in an arm pump day every 10 days after a set of syntherol injections. Even on 200mg test I am recovering really fast from workouts so my arms can take the added volume. I attribute the recovery to well everything... nutrition, rest, tb-500, bpc-157, hgh etc.


----------



## striffe (Oct 27, 2017)

Any new pics?


----------



## Elvia1023 (Oct 30, 2017)

striffe said:


> Any new pics?



Gonna post updated pics in the next hour


----------



## Elvia1023 (Oct 30, 2017)

I have been training as normal... warm ups and all out working sets. A few days ago I trained hamstrings, calves, back width and bi-ceps. Really heavy leg curls (lying and seated) with working sets to failure and partial reps. On the seated I done normal reps to failure, partials to failure then 10 secs rest and a static hold to failure. Calves were done over 10-15 mins and were brutal and they are still hurting. Back width were pull ups and one arm pulldowns sat on the floor. Bi-ceps were a mixture of weight and reps over 10-15 mins.

Earlier I trained chest, tri-ceps and rear delts. I went up to 4 plates a side on Smith decline presses but only got 8 reps for my working set. I then went down to 2 plates a side and got 31 reps (rest was just taking off the plates). Then 2 warm up sets and 1 working set for both pec deck and standing cable presses. I finished with chest dips to failure with a 20kg bag then dropped to failure with my bodyweight. Tri-ceps were pushdowns (2 handles) with 3 warm up sets and 1 working set, standing overhead ez bar extensions with 2 warm up sets and 1 working set and 1 working set of tri-cep dips with a 20kg bag and dropped to bodyweight to failure. Rear delts were db flyes on an incline bench and bent over then finished with reverse pec deck. 

Things are good. My knee hurts at times but nothing major. When I lie down with my feet on the floor my lower back hurts a lot. That must be the deadlifts the other day and perhaps the heavy leg curls didn't help.

I haven't been eating loads but a decent amount of basic food. Here are a few of my meals recently.

Thai green curry chicken with basmati rice covered in dessicated coconut...






Duck, rice and quinoa...






Oats, banana with triple chocolate whey and peanut butter and dessicated coconut on top...






Marinated Shrimp, lemon rice and dessicated coconut...


----------



## Elvia1023 (Oct 30, 2017)

I have used this stuff in my calves in the past with great results. However I am actually shocked how big my arms are getting. I think I have only injected them about 6 or 7 times/days. My plan is to just stretch out lot's of growth then I can refine things later on. 

I pick the best pics from each set of pics so everything is as valid as possible. But it's weird as in this set due to angles the same arm seconds a part can look so different. Just shows you what a difference angles can make to make you look much better or much worst. Plus these are just taken dead centre in a small hallway too. 

You can really see the difference in size from when I started. I can feel the difference even more so. In the updated pics I will post some were they look smaller just to show the difference. But even in the smaller ones they look bigger than before. I just realized I had my gf take pics of my left arm this time and it was my right arm first time  I didn't even realize but will get more pics done every week.

Start












Now


----------



## Elvia1023 (Oct 30, 2017)

I don't know why my pics always come out sidewards now  I don't have any programs on my comp to rotate it. I tried uploading it again on other sites but it's the same way. Can anyone rotate the 2nd and 3rd pics? Thanks


----------



## Elvia1023 (Oct 30, 2017)

I am maintaining well on 200mg test weekly and 2iu hgh, 5iu slin pre workout. Here are 2 pics in a vest. I am really hairy so it makes me look less lean. You can't even see my abs as they are covered in hair  I will have to shave soon as my shoulder and back are covered too.


----------



## AGGRO (Oct 31, 2017)

You can see a big difference!


----------



## Elvia1023 (Nov 1, 2017)

I have just started using 25G 5/8 pins. I have to say these are even better for arms for me. Now I have loading pins as well so the injections are fast and easy. I can upload 8 syringes in about 80 secs. Although I do 4 and inject tri-ceps then upload more syntherol into the same 4 and then do bi-ceps (obviously new needles). It's a waste using 8 syringes each time for me so I use 4. The oil goes in so smooth with the 25G and it's a little deeper than the slin pins.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Nov 1, 2017)

It is worth nothing I have had bad water retention recently. The combination of hgh, creatine and certain foods were to blame. One of the main things was I thought the serving for Size On were 2 scoops so I was having that for a week intra with 50g extra from vitargo. I thought that was 90g carbs but really it was 130g. Most importantly double the creatine serving so 8g. I was also getting a stomach ache around training and it was due to the creatine.

I am also eating whatever I want but the fact I pretty much just eat clean food helps matters. But I don't stress over putting sauce etc on my steak. I am also eating quite a lot of nut butter. Everything I eat is "clean" though a part from the odd bowl of cereal. Since I lowered to 1 scoop of size on and no more creatine any other time I have noticed a difference. The stomach aches have also gone away.

2 nights ago my lower back felt very tight. I woke up yesterday and it was really bad. I could barely tie my shoe laces. I was due to train legs so thought about machines only but decided to have a rest day. Today it was just as bad but I ended up going the gym and I am glad I did as it feels much better now. 

I modified my training due to my lower back and it was all about the pump. I left out any stiff leg deadlifts, squats, heavy leg curls etc. I used so many techniques just to get as much blood into the muscles as possible. 2iu hgh and 6iu (1iu more than usual) slin pre workout. I also upped my GW50156 to 20mg today. A big intra shake so all those nutrients were drived into the muscle cells. 20-10 reps on everything. Lot's of partials, 1 1/4 reps, 21's, pauses, squeezing, static holds, slow (5-10sec) negatives/positives, added resistence etc etc. The exercises I done were as follows...

Seated Calf Raises on Lying Leg Curl Machine... about 8 sets.
Standing calf raises... 2 sets.
Seated Leg curls... about 8 sets
Hip Abductor... 5 sets
Hip Adductor... 5 sets
Horizontal Leg Press... about 8 sets
Leg Extensions... unilateral and about 8 sets per side.
Leg and Back Stretches.

I went food shopping and bought a lot of meat and 90% of it was either steak or duck meat so a lot of dark meat recently. I just enjoy the taste and really like the duck they have here. All the fat is cut off the duck meat so it's relatively lean. Most of the steak I buy is thin with only 2.5g fat per 100g so 5g fat for most servings. However I do also get some nice entrecote (ribeye) steaks that are 20g fat per 100g.

2moro will be back (heavy), chest (pump) and bi-ceps (heavy) but I will have to keep most back movements to machines or use benches for support just to be safe.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Nov 2, 2017)

It's been a busy day for me. I had to go the gym though and had a great workout. Shoulders (heavy), tri-ceps (heavy) and quads (pump). Just lot's of heavy pressing and raises. I also added in a few pump sets. Tri-ceps were pushdowns, close grip bench and a big drop set (5 drops) on the tri-cep dip machine. Quads were 3 sets of leg extensions then 5 sets each side of unilateral leg extensions using a very slow rep speed and holds etc. Then 3 sets of 20 reps with kettlebell squats with about 20 sec rest between sets.

I am going away for the weekend so will post on Monday. I will  take some pics when I am there as it's a nice place but will be cold. I just done a set of syntherol arm injections before I go. I will start my ACE-031 the week I am back. Have a good weekend everyone.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Nov 8, 2017)

This is the 2nd day I have been back since my short trip. I had an amazing time and will post some pics when I can. I have trained both days since I have been back. It's just back to normal and full steam ahead for me. Nothing has changed in regards to training and aas. Although I have stopped hgh and slin this week and replaced it with a serving of a GDA product pre and post training. I will add in the hgh and slin again next week and will likely up the slin dose from 5iu to 8iu. I have stopped all peps but I will start my ACE-031 very soon.

One issue is my stomach has been getting bloated and I am holding water there. That is the main reason I have dropped the HGH to see if that makes a difference (it already has). Another thing is I get a minor stomach ache whilst training and that is due to the carb source/amount I am using intra training. I am using approx 100g carbs but I drink it over about 2 hours so it's not like I am slamming it down. I have used more in the past so it will be due to me using Gaspari Size On as I noticed this after I added it in. The added 50g vitargo won't be helping either. I will be ordering another intra product soon so that should fix everything.

Yesterday I trained calves, hamstrings, back width and bi-ceps/forearms. Great training day and I utilized various techniques to increase intensity. Calves were brutal and progressive sets on seated calf raises pushing down to add resistance. On horizontal leg press I done 50, 40, 30 reps going up in weight and all hard sets. To finish I done 1 set of 30 reps with the full weight rack but 3 foot positions for 10 reps each. Lot's of stretching between calf sets but minimum rest. I went lighter on the hamstring curls but controlled every rep and made each one as hard as possible (they are sore today). I also added in some barbell stiff leg deadlifts with just 1 plate a side but high reps and constant tension. Back width were inverted rows and pulldowns using unilateral handles. For bi-ceps I done 4 progressive sets of standing ez bar curls. Again not as heavy as possible but super slow and controlled reps and more of them. My working set was with 20kg a side. I then done 2 sets of 3 exercises (6 sets) all to failure with about 20 secs rest between sets. I used about 80% of my usual working set poundage but perfect form and that finished off my bi-ceps.

Today was chest, tri-ceps and rear delts. I walked in thinking go lighter today for a change and use about 80% of usual weight for more reps and perfect form. I sort of done that but went for it on decline presses. I usually go up to 4 plates a side but my working set was 3 1/2 plates for 14 reps. These are dead stop presses and slow negatives with an explosive positive. Second I done a slight incline db press and slow reps. I went up to a working set of 14 reps. Next floor DB flyes going up to 35kg db's for 14 slow reps. Then 1 set of cable crossovers for 50 controlled reps with light weight. Tri-ceps were about 15 mins of a mixture of exercises. I ended tri-ceps with some cable skull crushers on a flat bench. Rear delts 4 progressive sets of reverse pec deck going up to the full weight rack to failure then partials. Then 3 sets of bent over rear delt db flyes with 10kg db's with 10 sec rest between sets.

I am going to do a set of syntherol arm injections now and will carry them on eod using 1.2ml in each injection site.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Nov 8, 2017)

*My weekend*

I posted a separate thread incase they get missed but will post them here as well. I didn't have my phone with me all the time so missed out on a lot of great pics. All 3 places were amazing in different ways. Vitznau was incredible and the pics don't even do it justice. It was like something you see on those Swiss videos on social media with lot's of traditional Swiss houses scattered across the landscape with mountains and waterfalls etc.

Zurich Zoo





















Zurich





Lucerne


----------



## Elvia1023 (Nov 8, 2017)

Vitznau


----------



## Elvia1023 (Nov 9, 2017)

Very annoyed due to my lower back. I had yesterday off but had to force myself not to go the gym. Today I was cooking for a few people and out of nowhere whilst stood up straight my back went. Nothing major but looks like no gym for me tonight. Obviously my past has taught me a lot but I am unsure this time. I had the no squats, deadlifts, stiff leg deadlifts etc policy for well over a year and I was fine. I recently started doing them again with light weight so perhaps it's that (it definitely is). But as my gf stated it might be the new chair I bought as my old computer chair was about to go (seat was going backwards due to bent metal ). This chair is rock hard so maybe it's added to things as I spend a lot of time sat in it. When I was in Zurich etc walking around all day my lower back was aching badly so that was a sign. I think it's a bit of both so no more deadlifts for me of any sort and I will buy a new chair.

My arm injections are so easy now with my 25G needles for tri-ceps. Last time I injected I went in from the side for all bi-cep shots and they felt great. They are a little sore today though. I have a bruise on my left bi-cep from pushing in too hard the other day but nothing to worry about. It's freezing here so I am covered up and I wear hoodies in the gym. I wouldn't be bothered anyway but it is an obvious injection mark so just commenting incase others plan to try and that would concern them. My skin bruises easily but if you don't push down hard it never happens.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Nov 10, 2017)

I just have to be patient as my back is still bad. I was going to go the gym to do all sat down machines but I can barely walk without it hurting bad so the smart thing is to stay at home. I am really frustrated as everything was going well. It doesn't effect my arm log though so that's a good thing. I will train very soon but I suspect this will take about 5 days to heal. I had left my BPC and had 1 injection left and done it last night but sadly no difference. I was hoping for a miracle  I actually injected my lower back myself and it felt weird but it was easy.

I am due to do a set of  syntherol injections tonight. Gonna do 1.2ml in 2 spots in each bi-cep and tri-cep. Besides that it will just be a lot of good eating. I just had half a chicken  Ideally I would be having lot's of small healthy meals daily but right now I am just eating what I want but it's all clean. Well apart from the odd big bowl of cereal but it's nothing bad at all.


----------



## striffe (Nov 11, 2017)

You can see a massive difference. That really has worked and fast. Those pics are nice. I really like the lion carved in the stone. Looks like a great trip.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Nov 12, 2017)

I have posted about my lower back past many times so it's just really annoying. I would reinjure it all the time. I remember one time I would do 1 plate on t bar row and gradually move up through the weeks. Then after about 2 months injured it and that one was annoying just because of how careful I had been. One time it felt the best it has for years and I remember pushing the weight more. I think I had 3 or 4 plates a side on Smith barbell row and for my lower back that was unheard of since I first injured it. It almost felt like it was getting better and then I injured it doing those barbell rows and that was another annoying time. Lot's of injuries in between but they are not as annoying at certain times. 

This time has been extra annoying because I went so long without squats and deadlifts and everything was feeling the best ever. I was foam Rolling my back every day I was in the gym too. Plus I didn't even injure it in the gym it was a result of what I did in the gym though. Just stood up straight cooking and bang it hit me. It wasn't even that bad in many ways just really frustrating. Now onto the extra annoying part  For the last few days when at home I have literally just sat or lied down. I have not done anything. I have slept lot's and not gone to the gym. Earlier I thought I am gonna go the gym even though I could still feel it. I was sat down for about 2 hours and I stood up and it goes again. I lay on my bed for about an hour but decided just go to the gym.

I just had an amazing workout and feel great for it. I trained chest and tri-ceps and either lay or sat down for everything. I thought at least 20 reps for everything but did start with some heavier pressing. The benches in my gym weigh a lot so I had to ask some guy to turn it round for me in the Smith machine  There was no chance my back could take lifting it as they are awkward to move. Once I was in place though I was gtg. I decided higher reps but no supersetting as I can only move very slow between sets. 

Started with dead stop incline Smith presses and didn't go really heavy but still 2 1/2 plates a side and with the dead stop and slow negatives these were brutal. I dropped to 1 plate and done higher reps too. Next was light weight (1 plate a side) barbell presses. Very slow negatives. Some guys say 5 secs and it's about 2 but these were a legit 5 secs and I was doing 30 rep sets. I purpoself fail on about 25 reps but slowing it down loads then I grind out the extra 5. As I have failed I would hold the bar at the top contracting my pecs. As it's light weight I can do that and grind more reps out. With a heavy weight if you stopped like that you would just make yourself fail. After a few 30 reps sets my chest was super pumped. I finished with 1 set of 50 reps using a faster pace and 2/3 range of motion. I then done 1 set of db hammer presses pushing the db's together and for 30 reps. I finished chest with pec deck flyes squeezing on every rep. Tri-ceps was about 20 mins of various exercises and going to failure using higher reps... similar to chest.

I am hoping training actually helped me out. I am sat in this new chair though and I know it is not helping. Hopefully it heals fast and I can go for it again. If I don't do any deadlifts or squats I am fine. I want to find a gym with a good squat machine with a back support. I remember before my injury I used to leave silly weight in the hack squat machine. I remember doing 10 plates a side for decent reps but those day are long gone 

Once I am better I will add in the ace-031 I have. Plus I will restart slin and dose it pre and post workout starting at 5iu each time. I am really liking these slin (gda) pills pre and post workout now though. I get an amazing pump with them and my intra shake.

My arms are looking more defined and vascular. The definition seems blurred in my progress pics but the added size is obviously there. I don't mind that happening as I know some of it is inflammation. That will disappear when I start a maintenance protocol but right now it's full steam ahead


----------



## Elvia1023 (Nov 13, 2017)

My back feels a bit better today. I never use painkillers apart from the odd ibuprofen. They are high dosed over here and come as 600mg tabs. I had one pre workout and post workout yesterday and it did help a lot. I woke up today and my back was much better so the training may have even helped me. 

I trained earlier and picked body parts and exercises I felt safe with. If I hadn't have trained tri-ceps yesterday I would have probably just done arms today. Anyway I trained bi-ceps and quads and it was great. Today was all about gettting the best pumps possible and shuttling as many nutrients into the muscle cell.

I added extra EAA's to me intra shake with lot's of other useful things. My pre workout was BSN's NO Explode 3 and that contains quite a few things too. I used 20mg GW50156 and 2 slin pills pre workout. Perfect form and between 30-12 reps for everything. 

Bi-ceps was a mixture of exercises including cable curls at different angles (high , medium and low), high incline bench db (and hammer) curls and machine preacher curls. For forearms I done a variety (I superset them) of db wrist curls (pronated, supinated and neutral) on a flat bench.

Quads were a mixture of unilateral and standard leg extensions, hip adductors and horizontal leg press. Most of the leg extensions were 30 slow and controlled reps with squeezes. Not heavy weight but very intense. As I mentioned yesterday even if I do set reps I sometimes basically fail at about 25 using super slow negatives etc then grind out the 5 extra with pauses if needed but constant tension. For the horizontal leg press I done 30 rep sets and even went up to the full weight rack as my back felt fairly safe. For those I used a 2/3 range of motion to keep constant tension and really get them pumped up. I struggled walking down the stairs after training so a good session considering my back is so bad.

My girlfriend really wanted to go to McDonalds but I don't particularly like it. Nowhere else is open here today where I live. I said we can go after I get back from the gym so we did. I assume they do all this stuff in the US but they have some interesting things now. I ended up having an 18 piece sharer box set of 6 shrimp, 6 chicken wings and 6 chicken nuggets. Plus 2 raspberry pies which are amazing. I forgot my slin pills so had to use them for my following meal. Nearly all my other meals today have been beef and rice so very basic. I did also have a greek yoghurt with kiwi slices and mojito flavoured aminos mixed in. Hopefully my back is even better tomorrow!


----------



## Elvia1023 (Nov 14, 2017)

More of the same. I have trained 3 days in a row now but mainly ligth weights. As my lower back is like this I decided to add arms in 3 days running. I have rotated each day so trained tri-ceps twice and bi-ceps once but not for long each time and mainly for pump. I have to be extra careful with what I do. I don't feel comfortable training calves, hams or back just yet. Today was shoulders and tri-ceps but most of the sets were light weight. So definitely no big weight up right rows or lateral raises just to safe. Today was about driving as many nutrients in the muscle and just getting a great pump and I did.

Afer warming up I started shoulders with just 5kg db's and seated lateral raises. Perfecr form and slow reps and not going to the bottom to keep constant tension. I done 3 sets of 20 reps with minimal rest and due to the rep speed they werte hard at the end even with 5kg db's. I moved up to 10kg db's and more of the same. I done a variety of seated lateral and front raises and a combo of the two. 5-10kg db's so very light but lot's of sets and reps. I did go up to 15kg db's for arnold presses and high and slow reps. The last exercises was machine shoulder press (seated) and 1 set of 40 partial (1/2) rom reps followed by a heavier set of 15 slow reps. Tri-ceps was just more of the same and lot's of cable extensions. I ended my workout with 1 set of bodyweight tri-cep dips to failure.

I have been using the slin pills pre and post workout. I have an intra shake with approx 100g carbs so I have never felt any sign of hypo. But today showed me they are really strong as post workout I walked home and shaved and showered and could feel myself going a bit hypo. I had my postworkot dose just before devouring a big meal of steak and pasta. Now had pasta for awhile so it was a nice change from rice.

As my back is still not 100% I have held off on the ace-031. I would rather start it when I can train harder. I will start it very soon though. My back is feeling better. Hopefully it improves even more after another nights sleep.

I am planning some interesting experiments but more on that at a later date.

Gonna do a set of syntherol arm injections now with 1.2ml per site. My arms are feeling pumped 24/7. The main area I have noticed the most is the added size in my tri-ceps. I have been rotating tri-cep heads and it has made a big difference as my arm looks much thicker from the side now. Recently I have been doing all my bi-ceps shots from the side too. I will post updated pics on the weekend.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Nov 15, 2017)

Things are going really good. I done a set of injections last night and they are so easy. I literally never have issues injecting arms like I would do occasionally with calves. With calves I would have blood spraying out and hitting nerves etc. They were looking a bit puffy in my 1st progress pics but I think the added size was obvious to see. Now they are looking more defined and vascular. 

Last night I used 26 1/2 pins for my bi-ceps and 25g 5/8 pins for my tri-ceps. My tri-ceps are looking much thicker from the side and I am very happy. I also shaved my body and I am well leaner than I thought I was. All the hair can be deceiving and it happens everytime so it's shouldn't surprise me anymore. My waist is wider but I am happy with how I look. Considering I am on 200mg test I think I have actually improved quite a bit over the last few weeks even with an injury. 

I eat what I want and I am bulking so that will explain the wider waist but all the training recently has helped sharpen me up. I am pretty much eating steak and rice most meals. But today I have had 2 big bowls of cereal too. Jordan's muesli with nuts so decent quality and whole nuts so plenty of calories. When I say big bowls I mean it too. These are 1000 calories per bowl. Generally I try to not have massive meals to help with the distention but I digest cereal well and it's not an issue for me. I usually have 1 small steak and rice but post workout have 2 steaks so a lot of beef.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Nov 15, 2017)

I have trained 4 days in a row now. My routine has been a gymrats perfect one... chest/shoulder and bi-cep/tri-ceps everyday  I did train quads one day though plus I am training them 2moro with abductors/adductors. I don't feel comfortable training back or hamstrings yet. I could do calves but most of the movements I use can bring lower back into play. Even with my seated calf raises in the leg curl machine I have to lift it up to begin plus tibialis raises are the same. I have gone many periods training calves ed for 6 months so they can have a break anyway.

All the arm training is doing my syntherol log some good though as I am constantly pumping blood and nutrients into the muscles cells. Any expansion of the muscle is a good thing when you are essentially trying to stretch them to grow. These slin pills I am using are brilliant and I get crazy pumps everytime. The syntherol plays a massive role though even though most of my injections are done pre bed. I may start doing some pre workout as the pump is even more ridiculous.

Earlier I trained chest and bi-ceps and more of the same. Very light weight but controlling it and using a very slow rep speed. When my back is better I will do the same just heavier weights. I done a great workout especially if you can't use heavy weights. It's obviously not the pressing more the getting the weight in position and of course carrying the db's to the bench.

I used the same system for my first 15 sets on chest. I started with 5 sets of incline bench db presses then 5 sets of flat bench db presses and then 5 sets of flat bench db flyes. I used 20kg db's for the presses and done 15 super slow reps squeezing on every rep and perfect form. Most importantly I had no more than 15 secs rest between every set. So even with just 20kg db's this was brutal. The first 2 sets were fine but the 3rd was hard and by the 4th I was destroyed. I only managed 9 reps on the last set. I then done exactly the same on flat bench presses. For the flyes and moved down to 15kg db's and done the same for 5 sets with 15 secs rest between sets. I finished chest with 3 sets of cable flyes and 1 set of db hammer presses. Bi-ceps were just lot's of pump sets using cable curls, preacher curls (standard and hammer) and db wrist curls for forearms. I done my super set of wrist curls which includes pronated, neutral and supinated on a flat bench and to complete failure.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Nov 17, 2017)

6 days training in a row now and my back is getting better. I will have a few days off soon. I am still lifting very light but having some great workouts. Yesterday I trained quads and ab/adductors and the pump was intense. I restarted the igf-1 des I have and put 75mcg in each quad pre workout. I can't be bothered doing it intra so going to keep it at pre workout just before I leave from now on. My workout was very basic and mainly leg extensions for quads. So many pump sets and they felt great. I had some looks as they see me and look at the weight I am using  But when you are doing 20 sec reps ligther weight is hard. I done a variety of rep speeds and various other techniques. Those 20 sec reps are killer though and my legs started shaking half way through. A very safe way to train especially when you have an injured lower back. For the ab/adductors I done the full weight rack so my usual weight and they felt good.

Earlier I trained shoulders and tri-ceps and more of the same. I only went up to 1 plate a side on Smith shoulder presses but with 5 sec negatives and they get hard when you are doing higher reps. Lot's of sets with minimal rest and I was failing at the end by about the 8th rep. I also started with lot's of light weight (7kg db's) lateral and front raises for high reps so they were pre exhausted for the presses. I finished shoulders with machine presses and my final set was heavier and I failed on 14 reps (slow negatives). Tri-ceps were lot's of cable pushdowns and extensions lying on a bench for back support.

I received my supplement order after I thought it had been sent back so I am very happy. I don't like using too many health supplements but on quite a few now but they all have a purpose and definitely help with my blood work. Below is my schduele for each day.

*AM*
Garlic x 2
Red Yeast Rice x 1
Ubiquinol x 1
Omega 3 x 2
Vitamin D3 x 1
Vitamin K2 x 1
Eyebright x 1
Carditone x 1
NAC Detox x 1
Aspirin 81mg x 1

*PM*
Garlic x 2
Ubiquinol x 1
Citrus Bergamot x 1
Omega 3 x 2
Eyebright x 1
Carditone x 1
NAC Detox x 1
Ester C x 1

This week I am also using an artichoke liquid pre bed for 7 days. I also have green and acai powders I take when I feel like.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Nov 17, 2017)

I was planning to get progress pics done 2moro after my next injections but had some taken before so we will post them now. I will still get some taken 2moro after I inject as well. I will post some body ones which I wasn't planning as I thought I would be fatter but I am happy with how I look on this cruise. I think next year when I blast again there should be some big changes.

Not the best pics but I am happy considering I am on 200mg test and 20mg GW-50156 right now. I am maintaining easily and since I have added in that GDA pre and post I have tightened up so much. My arms looked crap in some pics but that's probably due to they are very long (6ft 2) and the angle. 

Unpumped before the gym...
















About 30 mins after shoulders and tri-ceps and my 3 litre intra shake...


----------



## Elvia1023 (Nov 17, 2017)

My tape measure is crap but I think it was 19.2 inches so that is well over 1 inch so far. As I mentioned at the start the measurement isn't important to me but sure I would be lying if I didn't think 20 inches would be cool and they are well on their way to get there.


----------



## Victory (Nov 18, 2017)

I noticed the pics on promuscle first. Great improvement so far. I had great results with syntherol as well.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Nov 18, 2017)

Victory said:


> I noticed the pics on promuscle first. Great improvement so far. I had great results with syntherol as well.



Thank you. I have noticed your log in the past and you got great results.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Nov 26, 2017)

I have been away visiting my parents. Lot's to update so I will try to keep each subject relatively brief. I trained 8 days in a row before going and was getting better and better. Then after a few days off my back felt like it would go at any time. Luckily it has since improved and now I feel good. I even done 4 sets of bodyweight back extensions yesterday and it was fine.

I didn't do any syntherol arm injections for 5 days but they maintained well. Last night I was destroyed so just done 1 shot of 2ml in each bi-cep before going to bed. I will carry on as normal doing 1.3ml in 2 spots in each arm muscle (eod) from now on.

My diet when away was usually 2 main meals and about 4 bowls of cereal everyday. I actually leaned out eating that way as my body burns through it. I even had about 500 cals of cashew butter 3 nights in a row before bed. Now it's back to normal and mainly beef/shrimp with rice for most meals. I had eggs with sliced kiwi before and a large bowl of cereal first thing. Apart from the cereal it's pretty much all good stuff and the cereal isn't that bad (well it is when you eat 1000 cals of it at a time).

I trained once when away. I don't recommend this for results as such but I just enjoy pushing my body to the extreme. I done a 3 hour full body workout with hard sets and more pump ones throughout. I was destroyed after that. Since getting back just standard 1 hour sessions of usually 2 body parts and just getting back to things. I will restart my program very soon (I will post the split next week).

The reason I was destroyed last night was I restarted hgh at 2iu pre workout earlier in the day. It is ridiculous how tired I have been. I took Mesomorpth for the first time and trained and got back and fell asleep at about 7pm! Woke up at 9pm and ate and went back to sleep. Kept waking up but I wanted to stay in the good routine I have been in so kept going back to sleep until getting up at about 6am. I was on the comp etc and went to bed at about 1pm due to tiredness and have been laying about all day (Sunday) and it's 9:30pm now. I could sleep again but going to go the gym and try and get more stuff done when I am back. 2iu pre workout once and this is how I react 

Now a few days ago I started the Nouveaux ACE-031. I took it pre workout. I mixed the 1ml water it comes with in with it. Well it states 1.3ml but approx 1ml went in as a little wouldn't go through. I thought about taking half (5mg)but the instructions say 1-2mg twice weekly. Due to it's fragile nature I thought use more but see how I respond so I dosed approx 3mg (10mg vial). I am glad I did now. Nothing much to report but it definitely has something in there. I could feel it in my stomach after about 5 mins. I had pains in my stomach but weird ones and a slight headache. I felt instantly tired (before starting hgh) and it wiped me out. I couldn't go the gym and ended up going a few hours later. I never noticed anything in the gym that I would say stood out. So who knows if it done anything yet but my body definitely reacted to it. I will dose another 3mg tomorrow. No lasting pip or site irritation which is a good sign.

Everything else is the same so 200mg test and 20mg GW-50156 pre workout. Now I have added 2iu hgh and 5iu slin pre and 5iu slin post. The slin I used a while back was very old and I just opened a new humalog pen. I am going to go higher this time but figured start at 5iu as it may be more potent (it was). I intake about 100g carbs intra training so I may go up to 10iu max. If I do I will bump carbs up a little (120g) as I am very sensitive. Even after my 100g carbs intra with 5iu pre when I dosed 5iu post I could feel myself going hypo whilst I ate my rice. So I know to be extra careful tonight. I want to stay on complex carbs post so will eat them sooner as humalog hits me in 2 mins post workout (even after an intra shake). So I need 5 mins of eating before I dose it (80g carbs from rice post workout). Even with higher carbs my sensitivity goes very high in off periods and I am sure the GDA's I have been using has only added to things.

So the plan is to grow on 200mg test with HGH and increasing slin and adding in other peps. I may up the HGH to go with the slin and just put up with the fatigue for a few weeks. I am only 228 pounds now so I want to put on 20 pounds in the next month using slin and hgh.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Nov 27, 2017)

Just trained arms and abs. It's the first time training abs since injuring my lower back. I am feeling good but my knee didn't feel right earlier when I moved to the side in bed. Hopefully it doesn't give me any issues. I know it's very common for people who dislocate their knee cap to do it again so I will be careful. For everything else I am going to push to the max when training though. As long as I don't squat or deadlift (or similar) I don't really see me getting injured.

Gonna push the insulin more now. Today it was 6iu pre workout and about 8iu post workout. Plus 2iu hgh pre workout which I will up over the next few weeks. I want to be able to function so the hgh will be upped slowly but I will try 3iu next pre workout. I am tempted to add 100mg deca to my 200mg test but I will wait until I see my bloodwork (will have it 2moro). I will also add in IGF-1 very soon and may try something very interesting. 

Let's see if I can blow up over the next few weeks. I know it's the same with many were you think downsize but then the size bug gets you again. Although I do still stand by my views on classic physique type bodies being a much better look. I don't want to over do things nor could I be bothered with all the food I would need (plus the distention due to my genetics). But right now I just want to get huge so let the fun begin


----------



## Elvia1023 (Dec 2, 2017)

I haven't updated much recently but that will change now. Just been very busy and lot's to do. I did go a few days without injections but back on them now and 100% consistent. I was surprised they held so well even counting the time I visited the UK too. My arms are feeling good and I am made up with the results so far. I will post updated pics next weekend. I am still dosing 1.3ml in each injection site (2x tricep and 2x bi-cep).

So much to update so will do it in stages. I done my second injection of ACE-031 at approx 2mg. Just the same as the first one in regards to post inj stomach pain and completely wiping me out. I had to wait about 2 hours before going to the gym. I don't notice anything different in the gym so it's hard to gauge things. But I am looking better and fuller so I am happy but obviously I am usign hgh and insulin too.

The HGH has been a struggle as the fatigue is really bad for me. I figured I can't be much worse than I am at 2iu so I doubled it to 4iu pre workout. I wanted to use a higher dose and I am pretty much the same in regards to fatigue as 2iu so I will carry on with this dose. Insulin is dosed at approx 7iu pre workout and 10iu post workout now so I have upped that too.

Food is the same and mainly steak and rice through the day. Trying to add in more colours on my plates and fibre too. Sometimes I just like keeping things very basic though and I am enjoying my food now. I have had 3 pavé steaks today as I get a good deal on them. For breakfast I had 5 whole eggs and toast which I haven't had for awhile. Another meal was 4 weetabix with greek yoghurt and blueberries on top. Pre bed will be cottage cheese and almond butter. 

Training has been great. Very intense as usual. I had a 3 day pass in a nice gym but no plate loaded machines. I did do 4 plates a side for flat Smith presses though. I had to fight the last positive for about 10 seconds but there was no way I was giving up! I always finish on the negative though so complete failure.

I really enjoyed my time in the new gym. It's left me unsure what to do. Basically I want to change gyms. All gyms here only do 40kg db's which is annoying. I figured I want to grow so plate loaded machines are a must. I can't squat, deadlift or barbell row as people know who read this log. It's pointless as my back just gets injured no matter how perfect the form is. So plate loaded machines mean I can go very heavy without fear of injury. I do get bored of gyms and like to change. There is one that is ideal but I have been in the past and feel like a change. The one I visted doesn't have any plate loaded machines apart from a leg press which was great. 

My thought process is I can get great results without having to lift huge weights for my back. Plus I can go heavy with Smith chest and shoulder presses plus plate loaded leg press. Most body parts are covered just my back as I am stuck to regular machines and the max weight is light. Even if I slow down the reps and use perfect form etc I can do a lot of reps. 

I am siding towards joining the new gym I had a pass for as I really enjoyed it. They have some great kinteic machines by Technogym too. They are fairly light but feel great so another bonus. I know with the right diet and hormones even pump style workout would work fantastic. Although I can still go heavy for most things. I do like to lift big weights but bodybuilding is not about strength and there are 1001 intensity techniques you can use to get the most out of limited weight. 

My legs are still sore from the plate loaded leg press. I didn't want to take too long and only kept the weight to 5 plates a side. But I rested no more than 20 secs between sets and sets were 15 reps or more so it was hard. Leg extensives I kept the weight moderate and performed 10 sec positives with holds. 

Earlier I trained shoulders and hamstrings and more of the same. Shoulders I went up to 2 plates a side on seated Smith presses for sets of 10 reps until I could get that many and I rest paused that last set. 30kg db upright rows and cable lateral raises as heavy as possible for 8-12 reps.

I will keep my posts shorter from now on as I will update daily like before. I hope everyone has been well.


----------



## Viking (Dec 4, 2017)

Elvia1023 said:


> Another meal was 4 weetabix with greek yoghurt and blueberries on top.



Sounds really nice. I will have to try that. I just started eating weetabix and enjoy them.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Dec 7, 2017)

Viking said:


> Sounds really nice. I will have to try that. I just started eating weetabix and enjoy them.



For a treat when I go back to the UK they have chocolate weetabix which taste amazing. Over here I just eat the standard ones. The UK also have a high protein version too. Although to cover all bases sometimes I mix chocolate whey and pour that on top of my weetabix.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Dec 7, 2017)

Today I done my syntherol arm injections earlier on and I am going to stick to that. It's a nice feeling having them done then training and I can just relax later on. Things are going well and they look fuller and fuller. I have some bruising from pressing in too hard but it's not an issue for me. If it were I would just use longer needles and not push them in all the way. It's the plastic underneath the bottom of the needle that causes the bruising. If people want to wear vests etc and don't want brusing just use longer needles and you will never have an issue.

I just trained legs and it was brutal. That is the first time I have gone mental training legs in a while. Every leg session will be like that for the foreseeable future. My back is still not right but I just went for it. It's not like I am squatting etc so I am safe. Well I did do a few sets of squats for 20 reps with a 5kg plate a side  Literally just to feel the movement and in between intense sets of other exercises. I trained everything so calves, hamstrings, glutes, hips and quads. I won't post all the details but a few things that stood out include...

Calves... supersetted seated calf raises using the lying leg curl machine with a Reebok stepper and calf presses using the leg press machine. I push down on the leg curl pad for extra resistance. Lot's of stretching between sets too.

Hams... brutal for lying and seated leg curls. I done the same for each machine. Basically for the 2nd to last set I would do 1 standard set to complete failure with a few partials. That set was just to get ready for the final one. For each exercise I ended with a big drop set. Literally 4-5 drops and partials at the end of each drop (so well over 50 full reps and just as many partials). Then after the last drop I would put the weight back up and do a static hold.

Quads... Horizontal leg press machine and very high reps going up in weight to the full weight rack. Then again a big drop set to finish with about 6 drops. When I could walk properly I done those 5kg plate squats  I just wanted to feel the movement. Up and down Tom Platz style. Then leg extensions but instead of very slow reps more basic but with holds. I ended with doing the full weight rack for mini sets (no rest between) of 5 reps. Basically wide, moderate and close stance for 5 reps each repeated twice so 30 reps total.


----------



## MilburnCreek (Dec 7, 2017)

Hey, I just want to thank you for this log. I have been thinking for months about starting a Test/HGH/Syntherol combo for my arms and pecs, and this is giving me the incentive to move forward!


----------



## Elvia1023 (Dec 7, 2017)

MilburnCreek said:


> Hey, I just want to thank you for this log. I have been thinking for months about starting a Test/HGH/Syntherol combo for my arms and pecs, and this is giving me the incentive to move forward!



Thank you. If you ever need any advice just ask on this thread. I am obviously doing arms now and I have tried chest in the past too. The chest is a weird area to inject and there are lot's of nerves. Everyone is built differently but from my personal experience and others I know who have done chest I would recommend mainly concentrating on the upper chest. The upper chest was easy for me and it felt great but I wasn't consistent with it. Although move about and see how you respond. 

I can go over everything with you if you ever need me to at a later date. The chest is the one area I would also modify your training for your cycle and mainly go for pump style workouts as opposed to heavy presses. I tend to do that for most body parts at times but for calves as an example I was still training very heavy using syntherol without fear of injury. I did go heavy for chest too but it could increase the chances of injury. So I would train like you want to pump as much blood into the pecs as possible without overdoing the weights.

Arms are easy for me and I am actually enjoying my cycles loads. The injections are not a problem and in a weird way I actually enjoy them. Calves were the same in some ways but some injections were just bad and I would hit nerves and there would be lot's of blood etc. I don't have any issues with arm injections at all. It's just getting up to do them that takes effort as consitently is key like with anything BB related.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Dec 7, 2017)

I decided to start some dbol/adrol a few days ago. So I am 1 month early but being honest I want to be big for Xmas  Most like to look good for summer but for me it's Xmas. I am dosing 25mg adrol and 25mg dbol. I also started some IGF-1 DES (1,3) pre and post workout at 100mcg each time. Everything combined and the pumps are incredible. My legs had one of the best pumps in along time before. I am also a few pounds up in a few days too.

So right now I am on 200mg test per week and 25mg adrol and 25mg dbol each day. I ran out of GW so stopped that. Pre workout I dose 4iu hgh, 10iu humalog and 100mcg igf-1 des (1,3). Post workout I dose 10iu humalog and 100mcg igf-1 des (1,3). 

Over the last few days I have been drinking my pre workout shake with 25g vitargo and 5g glutamine about 10 mins after my humalog injection. If my stomach is fairly empty that may be closer to 5 mins as it hits me much faster. I then sip on my intra shake starting close to the gym and finishing when I get home. That contains 1 scoop of Gaspari Size On (40g carbs, 4g leucine, creatine etc), 50-60g vitargo, 25g EAA's, 5-10g glutamine, 9g citrulline malate and 4g taurine.

Let the fun begin


----------



## Elvia1023 (Dec 9, 2017)

Things are going well. I am still struggling with fatigue from hgh. I went out today and to the gym later on (without coming home) so no hgh, igf-1 or slin. I decided to take my SLIN caps (GDA) with me and my intra shake so had 2 caps pre workout. Post workout I just ate and annoyingly fell asleep on the sofa... for 6 hours!  If it doesn't get any better I will have to go back down to 2iu per day.

My legs have been surprisingly ok but have started to really hurt now. I trained shoulders and tri-ceps earlier. I went up to 2 plates a side for shoulder presses and 10 good reps (slow negatives). 35kg db upright rows, 30kg db lateral raises (bent arms) and 25kg db front raises.

I didn't do my syntherol arm injects pre workout so will do them now. In 2 days they will be done pre workout. I was just really busy and rushing today and didn't even get a proper wash before leaving  Again I blame the hgh as it's almost impossible for me to get up fast these days as I am practically in a coma every morning.

I am going to restart metformin tonight and will just keep it at 500mg pre bed for now. I have some lantus pens I may add in for leg (maybe back) days but just at 20iu in the morning. That combined with 8iu humalog pre and post training on those days as well. Things are starting to build up nicely [/


----------



## Elvia1023 (Dec 13, 2017)

I need to change things as my log is suffering and I want to be 100%. I will have to come off the hgh. Even if you didn't work and could do what you wanted being like this is no good at all. I am constantly tired and only on 4iu per day. My gf for the last few days due to work/studies leaves at 8am and comes back at 7pm and I am sleep everytime she leaves and gets back. She even said I am worried about you. I obviously explained nothing is wrong it's just the hgh. Over the last few days I have been falling asleep about 6pm until 2am. Then I fall asleep again later on and wake up at about 8am. On Sunday I was in bed approx 16 hours which is just ridiculous. 

Training is still good though and I always have energy for it. I didn't train yesterday as my back felt super tight and I am not taking any chances. On Monday I had a great chest and tri-ceps session. A few highlights from the day include:

- 3 plates a side for incline Smith presses. I done pause presses and higher reps and finished with a drop set
- Flat bench press kept to just 2 plates a side slow negatives and minimal rest periods. I finished with a drop set using closer, moderate and wide grips.
- Pec Deck with full weight rack to complete failure.
- I was pleased with Lying EZ Bar skull crushers with 3 x 10kg plates per side until failure. These were with perfect form and a deep stretch so decent weight for that imo. The rest of my tri-cep work was mainly pump stuff.
- Tonnes of chest and back stretching between sets as I always do.

No HGH yesterday and I will decide if I will lower to 2iu or just come completely off. I may just lower it for a few days and see how I am. In the new year I will be adding 10mg mk-677 but no more for the same reasons as hgh. I have some ostarine I may play with in the new year too.

As of now it's still 200mg test per week and 25mg adrol/dbol pre workout. The keytech adrol/dbol is the real deal. Very strong and great fullness. I started dosing it on some off days as well but none yesterday. I will carry it on for another week then have a break.

I will post updated pics on the weekend. My arms are feeling great and I am made up with the results. I am still at 1.3ml per injection site. One day I was so tired so I just done 2ml in my bi-ceps peak. They felt a little tight the other day and that's why I was pleased with the 30kg a side skull crushers. 

Today I will be training legs and want to go hard so will push the intensity like last leg day. Tom Platz style but without the squats


----------



## Elvia1023 (Dec 13, 2017)

I just abused my legs and it felt great. It's hard to get in that crazy zone again but I did for my working sets. I trained everything from calves, hamstrings, glutes, hips, quads and highlights include:

Calf presses on seated leg press machine with the full weight rack to complete failure for 3 sets with 20 secs (stretched) between sets using different foot positions.

Crazy drop sets for final sets on lying and seated leg curls that included partials after every drop too. Again lot's of stretching hams between sets.

Forced reps for hip ab/adductor machine using my arms to get the positive and letting go for slow negatives.

First time I have pushed the weight for leg press in the smith machine in ages. Started at 1 plate a side for 20 reps and moved up in weight performing 20-10 reps warming up. Finished with 7 plates a side (can't fit anymore on). I literally had the whole gym watching me and went to complete failure. My left knee was hurting after about 7 reps but I pushed through. Nearly lost it at the end but got a good 28 reps and was destroyed after.

Stretches and rumble rolling my back and legs.

Today I started 20iu lantus in the morning with 6iu humalog pre and 8iu post. I don't like taking large doses of slin pre workout so decided to keep it at 6iu max. Post workout anywhere between 6-10iu depending how I feel. I will only be using lantus for 9 days. I will resume next year and use it for just for leg and back days.

I have been saving my synthetine for next year but decided to dose 3ml pre workout today. I figured it would help with my energy levels and I feel great so glad I dosed it. I won't be dosing it daily as will wait until the new year before starting it properly.

If everyday is like today I will grow very fast


----------



## Elvia1023 (Dec 16, 2017)

My left knee was hurting when doing the leg press in the last entry. It's the knee that I dislocated the other month so it obviously hasn't fully recovered. I knew that but that set really showed me how much weaker it is. The next day I could barely walk and my left knee was very inflammed. In a weird way the recovery period from training may help it's overall recovery. I decided to leave the gym for 1 day as my leg was so bad and give my cns a break. It felt much better yesterday so I trained back and bi-ceps.

Yesterday I dosed syntherol in my arms pre workout. When I am training back I limit the pump products I use pre workout due to pass issues with my lower back. Anyway the pump was ridiculous doe to the syntherol. From the first rep it felt like my muscles wanted to tear through my skin. As a result I kept my weight low for bi-ceps as they felt so tight it would be askign for an injury going very heavy. 

I have decided to drop the hgh as the fatigue is too much. It's a shame as it's helpign em stay lean whilst I eat a fair amount. I will restart it some time in the new year at 2iu and stay there as it's bad but I can manage with 2iu. I will have 10mg MK-677 tabs soon from Geno so I will add 10mg per day in as they are great for me. 20mg MK is the same and I can't run it and have to stop everytime but 10mg is manageable.

Today I am going to train chest and shoulders for a change. I plan to add in 20mg ostarine because I have also dropped the keytech adrol/dbol injectable. It was potent and I could feel the effects on my liver so kept my run super short for some initial fullness/strength and will restart it next year.

I have decided what gym to join and it's full of plate loaded machines. As I am visiting family over Xmas I will join it in the New Year. They rip you off here and want $590 for 3 months, $840 for 6 months or $1040 for 1 year. Obviously it makes sense getting a 1 year membership as it's so much cheaper than the others. Ideally I would get 6 months as I like to rotate gyms but for an extra $200 for double the time I might as well do that. I will start my new (old) routine in the New Year were I can push the weight and try to progressive over time.

From today my cycle is...

300mg test e (upping from 200mg) per week.
Ostarine at 20mg pre workout.
Lantus 20IU in the morning when I feel like it.
Humalog 6iu pre workout and 8iu post workout. Sometimes I rotate slin for gda tabs especially when I am out most of the day.

When I receive MK-677 I will add in 10mg per day.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Dec 16, 2017)

I trained shoulders and chest earlier and had a great workout. My chest even cramped up when doing my tri-cep shot a few hours post workout. I decided to not do my syntherol shots pre workout as I wanted to go heavy and minimize risk of injury. No surprise my chest cramped as was loaded up with citrulline malate, creatine, vitargo and pre workout. My workout looked like...

Warm Up with 2kg db's.
Barbell Shrugs... 4 sets of 15 reps going up in weight each set. Pauses at the top of every rep. 
DB Lateral Raises (straight arms)... 2 sets of 15 reps.
DB Lateral Raises (bent arms)... 4 sets of 15-10 reps going up to 30kg db's (slow negatives).
DB Front Raises... 3 sets of 15-8 reps going up to 27.5kg db's. Last set supersetted with 1 set of lighter weight EZ Bar Front Raises to failure.
High Incline Bench Press... 4 warm up sets and 1 working set of 5 reps with 3 plates a side. Then approx 15 reps with 1 plate a side using 10 sec negatives.
Flat DB Bench Press... 2 sets to failure with 30 secs max rest between sets. My gym only goes up to 37.5kg db's so slow reps and I got 29 reps then 17 reps.
Pec Deck... 3 hard warm up sets close to failure using 20, 15 and 12 reps. Then 1 working set to failure with the full weight rack.
Chest Dips... 1 working set to failure.
Leg and Back stretches (chest stretches between sets during workout).


----------



## Elvia1023 (Dec 18, 2017)

I am cruising along and everything is going great. I have put on about 20 pounds in less than 1 month and happy considering what I am on. When I add in test and mast in the new year things should get fun. This syntherol is literally transforming my arms.

I wanted to post these pics last night but I fell asleep. I dropped hgh a few days ago but it's still in my system (igf-1) so still getting extremely tired very early. That should get much better from now on though and I can be more productive.

Below you can see a bruise from a syntherol injection I mentioned earlier in the thread. It only happens when pushing in too hard. It's completely avoidable but I am not too bothered so carry on with my method. If I was conscious about it or it were summer I would simply use longer/bigger needles and not push them down. It's the plastic underneath the needle that causes the brusining. I haven't measured them but they must be 20 inches or close now.

These were taken yesterday and my last injs were the day before...


----------



## Elvia1023 (Dec 18, 2017)

Here are a few topless one  I am pleased with how I am going considering what I am using. I am 6ft 2 and 245 pounds in these pics. More bloated as usual as these were taken post workout I drink approx 3 litres of water intra training so it fills me up but softens my stomach everytime.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Dec 18, 2017)

Here is a boomerang (video) my gf took of me that shows me quite well.

https://giphy.com/gifs/3oxHQEphg382wB61CE


----------



## SURGE (Dec 19, 2017)

Elvia1023 said:


> Here is a boomerang (video) my gf took of me that shows me quite well.
> 
> https://giphy.com/gifs/3oxHQEphg382wB61CE



Big changes in your arms. You look very lean for bulking as well. Maybe it's just me who uses bulking as a way to get fat :banghead:


----------

